
Curious about YC.news statistics - willarson

======
willarson
After seeing some stats about the size of the user base on Reddit and Digg,
I'd be really curious to see the number of users on YC.news, and quantity of
active users (lets say active is having logged in in the last month).

Also getting stats on the number of people in each karma range (0-50, 51-100,
101-150, and upward) would also be pretty interesting.

Finally, I'm curious to know how strong the correlation between YC
acceptance/submission periods and quantity of posts and submissions is.
Admittedly this would be a bit less trivial to calculate.

~~~
pg
At this point, all we have is:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=27384>

~~~
willarson
Numbers are a bit lower than I would have expected. Thank you for pointing me
in the direction.

~~~
ivan
It's OK, that numbers are "lower", I personally welcome that.

